# any new devs



## reygeoffrey (Jun 27, 2011)

Anyone wanna help me. Im a beginner developer.


----------



## bretth18 (Jun 13, 2011)

talk to djrausch he made the SimpleRed Wallpapers App, and handles projects very professionally. He is a great dev.


----------



## Captainkrtek (Oct 23, 2011)

reygeoffrey said:


> Anyone wanna help me. Im a beginner developer.


Can you please be more specific about your question?


----------



## reygeoffrey (Jun 27, 2011)

I would like help themimg cm7. I would like my themes to work on adw


----------

